# VB.Net



## eugenhuber (10 Juni 2008)

Hallo,

bin Quer-Einsteiger mit VB.Net. Habe Prodave 6.0 und muss damit auf eine S7 zugreiffen.

Hat jemand ein leicht verständliches Bsp, oder eine Apllikation?

Danke schon mal im voraus.


----------



## oliverlorenz (7 Juli 2008)

Schau mal auf der CD nach, da sind einige Beispiele drauf.


----------



## Felix82 (2 Oktober 2008)

Also das eine Beispiel auf der CD bringt mich nicht wirklich weiter. es ist mit VB6 geschrieben und ich verwende Vb2008.NET. Nach dem Konvertieren funktioniert das ganze Projekt nicht mehr richtig!

Ich hab in VB noch nicht die größten Erfahrungen sammeln können. Also über ein bisschen Hilfe wie ich Prodave 6.0 in VB2008.NET verwende wäre sehr nett!

Gruß Felix


----------



## Rainer Hönle (2 Oktober 2008)

Prodave bietet meines Wissens nach keine direkte .net-Unterstützung. Hierfür sind Kommunikationsbibliotheken wie libnodave oder AGLink mit entsprechender .net-Implementierung und ausführlichen Beispielen besser geeignet.


----------



## Felix82 (2 Oktober 2008)

Gibt es denn wirklich keine Möglichkeit Prodave doch zu verwenden?


----------



## Rainer Hönle (2 Oktober 2008)

Felix82 schrieb:


> Gibt es denn wirklich keine Möglichkeit Prodave doch zu verwenden?


Doch, einen eigenen Wrapper für .net schreiben.


----------



## Felix82 (2 Oktober 2008)

Wie sieht das denn aus?
Kann ich das mit _Declare Function.... LIB "Prodave6.dll"_ machen?


----------



## Rainer Hönle (2 Oktober 2008)

Felix82 schrieb:


> Wie sieht das denn aus?
> Kann ich das mit _Declare Function.... LIB "Prodave6.dll"_ machen?


Das ist VB6 und wird auch als Beispiel bei prodave mitgeliefert. VB.net ist aber nicht VB. Dort ist vieles (bis alles) anders. Ein Quicktip kann ich leider nicht geben. Ich kann nur sagen, dass der .net-Wrapper für AGLink nicht so kurz nebenbei geschrieben war sondern viele Stunden benötigt hat.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (2 Oktober 2008)

Vielleicht wäre es doch besser, VB6 direkt einzusetzen und die vorhandenen Beispiele zu verwenden, wenn die Kommunikationsbibliothek beibehalten werden muss.


----------



## seeba (2 Oktober 2008)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Vielleicht wäre es doch besser, VB6 direkt einzusetzen und die vorhandenen Beispiele zu verwenden, wenn die Kommunikationsbibliothek beibehalten werden muss.


Nanana, wer will denn hier zurück ins Mittelalter?


----------



## Ralle (3 Oktober 2008)

seeba schrieb:


> Nanana, wer will denn hier zurück ins Mittelalter?



Dann schreib ihm doch den Wrapper ! Denn Neuzeit sollte ja einfacher/besser sein, als Mittelalter.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (3 Oktober 2008)

seeba schrieb:


> Nanana, wer will denn hier zurück ins Mittelalter?


Hier gielt es erst einmal zu prüfen, was die wichtigsten Eckpunkte sind. Wenn prodave feststeht, dann muss ggf. der Compiler gewechselt werden. Wenn der Compiler feststeht, dann muss ggf. die Kommunikationsbibliothek gewechselt werden. Wenn beides feststeht, dann muss halt einer in den sauren Apfel beißen. Und wenn dies kein erfahrener Programmierer ist, dann viel Spaß damit.
Klar, als weitere Alternative kann man sich dieses KnowHow als Dienstleistung einkaufen.


----------



## seeba (3 Oktober 2008)

Das war doch nur Spaß, Mensch.


----------



## Felix82 (22 Oktober 2008)

Die Sache mit Prodave hat sich erledigt. Werden wohl auf AGLink umsatteln.
Ein Telefonat mit Siemens hat ergeben, dass Prodave zwar weiter entwickelt wird aber nicht so schnell mit Ergebnissen zu rechnen ist.


----------



## alfonsmoeller (2 November 2008)

*jetzt weiß ich nicht mehr worum es ging*

Ich hoffe ich lande wieder an der richtigen Stelle!
LIBNODAVE bietet auf Windows Ebene eine allgemeingültige Schnittstelle.
Mit einer dll hat man eine Bibliothek in der Hand die egal welche Programiersprache man anwendet wieder auf das Windows Kernal zugreift. Das ist ja das gute oder schlechte ? bei Windows. Die Fehler die der Programmierer der die dll geschrieben hat, pflanzen sich fort.


----------



## Question_mark (2 November 2008)

*Kein neuer Glaubenskrieg, bitte ....*

Hallo,



			
				alfonsmoeller schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist ja das gute oder schlechte ? bei Windows. Die Fehler die der Programmierer der die dll geschrieben hat, pflanzen sich fort.



Die Fehler in Windows pflanzen sich wenigstens in gerader Linie fort. Und werden mit etwas Glück beim dritten ServicePack behoben. 
Die Fehler im ach so tollen Linux verbreiten sich leider sternförmig durch viele verschiedene Distributionen, man kann Ihnen absolut nicht entkommen 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (3 November 2008)

*Sche.. .NET, wer braucht das ??*

Hallo,



			
				eugenhuber schrieb:
			
		

> bin Quer-Einsteiger mit VB.Net.



Und ich bin notorischer Zweifler. Ich suche immer noch nach einer vernünftigen Begründung, auf irgendeine der von M$ propagierten xxx.NET Programmiersprachen umzusteigen. Wer mal irgendwann in der Vergangenheit (aus mir nicht nachvollziehbaren Gründen) mit VB6 programmiert hat, muss doch nach Erscheinen von VB.NET ganz schön frustriert gewesen sein. Alle Bibliotheken, Erfahrungen durften die Proggies in die Mülltonne werfen. Von einer VB Version auf die nächste einfach alle jahrelang gemachten Erfahrungen neu machen ???
Der von M$ verkündete Hype mit .NET zielt nur darauf ab, jegliche Konkurrenz im Compilerbau durch Marktbeherrschung zu verhindern. Wenn Ihr das ohne Widerspruch akzeptiert, könnt Ihr eines Tages Eure Programme nur noch zum Compilieren an Microsoft unter Abtretung Eures Urheberrechtes zur weiteren Distribution und kommerziellen Verwertung schicken. Als Gegenleistung für Eure Bemühungen bekommt Ihr dann einen Punkt auf  der Payback-Karte gutgeschrieben. Hallo, Ihr Proggies bitte mal aufwachen.

Ein schlimmes Szenario, aber die Richtung und Absicht von Microsoft ist offensichtlich und absehbar ....

Bisher hat mir noch niemand plausible Gründe für die Verwendung von xxx.Net benennen können. Oder anders gesagt, es gibt für mich keinen Grund, von Win32 nach xxx.Net zu wechseln. 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## seeba (3 November 2008)

Aha, ich sag dazu jetzt einfach mal nichts.
Schau dir aber vielleicht mal http://www.mono-project.com an.


----------



## alfonsmoeller (4 November 2008)

*Sche.. .NET, wer braucht das ??*



Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ich weiß nicht ob es richtig ist, wenn der eigene Horizont nicht reicht, die Schuld immer erst bei den Anderen zu suchen ??


----------



## bike (4 November 2008)

alfonsmoeller schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob es richtig ist, wenn der eigene Horizont nicht reicht, die Schuld immer erst bei den Anderen zu suchen ??



Auf den Horizont zu verweisen, wenn jemand nicht bereit ist, immer dem Diktat von EINEM Hersteller zu folgen finde ich sehr kühn.

Ich stimme QuestionMark voll und ganz zu. Habe seit Win95 nahezu jede "Innovation" von Winzig Weich im Zuge der Programm Entwicklung mitmachen müssen.



bike


----------



## seeba (4 November 2008)

Ich kann's aber genau so wenig verstehen.


----------



## oliverlorenz (12 November 2008)

Also ich habe Prodave 6.0 mit VB.Net einige male im Einsatz.
Funktioniert einwandfrei.


----------

